# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  المنصورة ... في الشتاء

## ضابط شرطة

*السلام عليكم 

ازيكم ؟؟ عاملين ايه ؟؟ 

انا شايف المواضيع و الصور الجامده مالية القاعه قلت اخش اشوف الناس بتقول ايه  

و دي كام صورة من تصويري طبعا للمنصورة في 6-12-2006

في الشتا اكيد .. كان يوم جامد الصراحة انا وصديقي العراقي 

نزلنا نلف و هدومنا غرقت من المطر و البنطلون كان للركب ماية 

بس برضه الجو كان مغري للتصوير .. يلا اتفرجوا 

- ده شارع المشاية على النيل مباشرةً 



- دي مستورة .. و ده النيل طبعا .. حاجه كده على ما قُسم  



ما تقلقوش الجو كان كده يومها فعلا .. مش عيب ألوان ولا حاجه  

- و دي لمجموعة من الصيادين في النيل ..



يارب يعجبوكم 

معرضي .. تحت الانشاء

*

----------


## red_dragon

المنصورة
انا كان فى خيالى ان المنصورة مفيهاش شوارع 
مش عارف ليه  :: 
واسمع برضه ان بنات المنصورة حلوييين قوى قوى ...معرفش بجد ولا ايه بقى  :: 
حلوة صورة المركب
عايزين المره الجايه صور بنات المنصورة هاهاهاهاهاه
و شكرا على الصور الجميلة

----------


## حمادو

ماشاء الله صور جميلة جدا...
تسلم ايديك وعدستك...
وياريت تورينا صور اكتر للمنصورة صيفا وشتاءا وكل وقت في السنة
تحياتى

----------


## أمــونــة

صور جميلة قوووووي لحبيبة قلبي المنصورة ..
اتبسطت قوي لما شفتها لان المنصورة وحشتني قوي ..و الجامعة وحشتني اكتر
منظر النيل والمركب خطيير .. وكوبري طلخا منور 
المنصورة طبعا جميلة صيف وشتاء
تسلم ايديك ضابط الشرطة .. 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## ملاك الصمت

هههههههههه على فكرة انا م المنصورة


طب ما صورتش ليه من نحية البارون كده والقاعة الماسية ولا نحية السلاب والصياد ووكالة المنصورة


ومرشال ههههههههههههههههههه بيكون منظر احلى بكتير


تسلم الايادي


انا بردو هنزل صور لجامعة المنصورة بما اننا من بلد واحدة


انتظر مني موضوع يحمل صور لجامعة المنصورة


سلامي

----------


## Maruko

حلوة الصور 

جميلة بصراحة

تسلم ايدك

تحياتى

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* تسلم ايدك يا شرطي...على صور عروسة النيل *(@_@)*

تصويرك جميل جدا *(@_@)*

ويلااااااااا يا ملاك مستنين  صورك للمنصوره *(@_@)*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

ياااااااااااااااااااه 

واحشنى جدا المنصوره جدا جدا 

وبدور على اى صور فى المدينه انزلها عندى

ياريت المزيد

وتسلم ايدك

----------


## Emad.

اللهم جنبني منكرات الأخلاق، والأهواء، والأعمال، والأدواء
امين
المنصوره انا زرتها من سنه تقريبا ولي فيها ذكريات جميله ونزلت في فندق كليوبترا
وفيه موقف فظيع عييت من الاكل هناك وكنت هموت ودخلت المستشفا الخاصه اللي علي البحر تقريبا
بس نسها اهل كرم حقيقي وناس طيبه جدا
شكرا لك علي الصور

----------


## محمود زايد

المنصورة دايما جميله فى اى وقت
شكرا على الصور الجميله يامحمود

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

شارع الماشية ماشاء الله .. جدا رائع .
تسلم ايدك يا محمود على الصور الجميلة جدا .. حقيقي مدهشة .. ماشاء الله .

كل عام وانت بخير . :f: 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## saladino

يسلموااا الايادى

----------


## bedo_ic

صور جميله يا حودة
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## ضابط شرطة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
وحشتووني جدا جدا كلكم والله .. يااااااااااااه والله زمان يا ابناء مصر  ::  
انا مبسوط بكل الردود الجميلة دي  ::  و الحمدلله انهم عجبوكم 
وكمان متأسف على التأخير الفظيع في الرد ..

أشوفكم على خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت جبت الصور وهربت ياظابط ولا ااااااااااااااااااااايه
عاوزين تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

عاشت ايديك يا أخي الكريم محمود

ياريت في الصور القادمة ان شاء الله تصور المنصورة من طلخا.... بتبقي جميلة اوي

واضح اوي حساسيتك في التصوير

لك خالص تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> انت جبت الصور وهربت ياظابط ولا ااااااااااااااااااااايه
> عاوزين تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى


لا ماهربتش يا بيرو  ::  بالعكس الواحد ما بيصدق يلاقي فرصة دخول لمونتي  ::  دي كانت مجرد ظروف صحية




> عاشت ايديك يا أخي الكريم محمود
> 
> ياريت في الصور القادمة ان شاء الله تصور المنصورة من طلخا.... بتبقي جميلة اوي
> 
> واضح اوي حساسيتك في التصوير
> 
> لك خالص تحياتي و تقديري


متشكر جدا استاذ احمد على ذوق حضرتك
وفعلا من طلخا احلى لكن لما تكون ماشي على رجلك هتكسل تروح طلخا  :: 
ان شاء الله المرة الجاية صور اجمل ، من طلخا 

شكرا للمرور الجميل

----------


## aynad

*انا عمري ما تخيلت ان المنصورة كدة خالص 
انا توقعت انها بلد ريفية
الصور جميلة جدا يا ضابط
احنا عايزين صور اكتر يا ريت يا ضابط*

----------


## ahmedab216

إيه يا أيناد؟؟ 
بأه عروس الدلتا تقولي عليها كده؟؟ انا عارف انها مش زي اسكندرية بس والله بلد جميله اوي و دمها خفيف.... المشكلة الوحيده هي الزحمة...و الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك

----------


## reda laby

كل واحد بيحب بلده 
أقصد مدينته
صيف أو شتا
زحمة أو رايقة
فى كل أحوالها
يعشقها
يموت فيها
هو كده الحب
وأنا إن شاء الله عن قريب
ح نوريكم محبوبتى 
الإسكندريةفى كل أحوالها
وح نبتدى بالصيف
ح نكمل ألبوم 
وحنعرضه عليكم
وإبقوا قولولى
متفقين؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هل سيجئ هذا اليوم ليختفى هذا المنظر المقزز وغير المحبب للناظرين منظر تلك البيت المبنية بالطوب الأحمر وبكمر وأعمدة الخرسانه المسلحة بدون أن تكون مغطاه  بطبقة دهانات متناسقه الألوان مع البيئة المحيطة وخصوصا وأنها تطل على نهر النيل...*


*ناطحة سحاب فى عشوائية أرض اللواء - الجيزة*



*وأنت تقود سيارتك على الطريق الدائرى حول القاهرة ستصطدم عيناك بغابه من هذا الصنف من البيوت بدون دهانات وإن وجدت هذه الدهانات حتكون بجد مسخره بانوراميه إشى بمببى مسخسخ وإشى لبنى مزهزه حاجه كده زى متقول سمك لبن تمر هندى!*

----------

